# Open World Café



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Open World Café™ is about people and meetings, about lifelong learning and leadership, about empowerment, and practicing sustainable business, both locally and globally.

The Open World Café™ in Stockholm, Sweden, is a place to enjoy a coffee, meet people, experience hands-on sustainable development (furniture and art from Brazil), and learn through Open World Workshops how effective leadership and communication can make your life more meaningful, enjoyable, and rewarding. The Café provides&#8230;

More...


----------

